# entrando al mundo 29



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, no tenia pensado comprar una bici nueva pero como mi sobrino estaba jodiendome que lo llevara a la montaña, y despues de que fue me compro mi kona hardtail porque le gusto el MTB y necesita una bici, pues no me puedo quedar solo con dos bicis ja,ja,ja buen pretexto, asi que estoy viendo algunas bicis, tenia ganas de una hardtail porque no tiene caso otra full susp ya que tengo dos, y tambien que la pueda usar como bici de calle para rutear entre semana que no hay tiempo de ir a la montaña asi que una hardtail era lo mejor, tenia el gusanillo de que onda con las 29 asi que me decidi por specialized carve 29er, es una onda tipo racing, la verdad no tenia ni idea de que esperar de esta bici (me gusto el look en la tienda), solamente me imaginaba que subia bien, despues de usarla en la calle y un par de veces en la montaña esto es lo que opino, sube impresionante me siento como en una competencia de ruta, te puedes parar y pedalear y toda tu fuerza de pierna entra perfecto, ya que tienes inercia jala muy bien no dejes que se detenga, pasa muy bien piedras y cuando la tienes que levantar para pasar un drop de subida lo hace muy facil, bueno todas estas cosas son de subida, exelente, de bajada nada que ver con mis otras bicis tal vez la comparacion no es justa, pero son las bicis que uso regularmente full susp de 140 y 160 de recorrido, bueno lo cosa es que la bici es nerviosa en bajadas tecnicas tiene solo 80mm suspension pero la verdad no entiendo muy bien la geometria de las 29, casi todas traen 100mm y el angulo es de 70 a 72 grados (la mia tiene 71.5) lo cual es una locura, digo igual baja pero nada que ver con lo que te dicen en las revistas esta bici la use en mis rutas que hago con mis otras bicis y si necesitas estar mas atento definitivamente, una cosa que me sorprendio es que salta bien aunque ahi la bronca es mi suspension que creo no es de lo mejor y pega siempre cuando tocas tierra , no se tal vez una 29 full suspension si sea como una all mountain 26, de bajada no tengo la misma confianza que con mis otras bikes, pero finalmente me gusto la sensacion de las 29 tengo que probarla mas y tal vez ponerle una suspension mejor, una de aire de 100mm es lo que tengo pensado,finalmente resumo en decir que me siento como en una bici de ruta pero de montaña, asi que los que ya tengan experiencia con las 29 porfavor opinen y den su punto de vista. saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Preciosa... gracias por compartir.

Recientemente, las 29 ya tambien estan saliendo con angulos mas relajados. Al principio, la mayoria venia con angulos bastante empinados por aquello de que el trail se incrementa y podria hacer el manejo un poco torpe.

Despues, todo mundo ha ido a mas y mas relajados angulos y las 29 no han sido la excepcion. Asi se pueden ver bicis de 68 grados de angulo de direccion y 100mm de recorrido que hace unos anios eran impensables... y las 29 tambien van para alla.

En fin, el chiste es que son mas verticales de direccion, porque el trail es mayor (distancia entre el punto de contacto de la rueda con el piso y la interseccion de una linea desde el tubo de direccion con el piso) y la bici tiene mas resistencia a girar.

La otra es modificar el "rake" y por ende la geometria de la tijera, como ha hecho GF en algunos modelos.

Bicycle and motorcycle geometry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yo tambien tengo el gusanillo de una 29... a ver si algun dia.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola, muy bonita tu bici. Veo que dice Stout en algunas partes, eso es bueno porque es el tipo de cerveza que más me gusta ja ja. 
Yo he rodado 2 veces con personas que tienen 29´s y en las dos ocasiones he visto que son muy rápidas, pedalean menos y avanzan más y yo en mi 26 tengo que pedalear más para ir a su ritmo. 
También ví que pasan mejor las zonas de lodo o piedras, porque el contacto con el suelo es mayor y la inercia ayuda. 
En lo personal, probablemente mi prox bici sea una 29 con 30 velocidades (no tengo suficiente pierna como para 20 velocidades), pero aún me faltan muchos años para disfrutar mi Mojo así que para ese entonces ya veremos si las 29 ya tienen el dominio o ya pasaron de moda. QUien sabe, igual y las 26 también y las 27.5 o 32 serán la neta. 

saludos


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*interesante el planeta 29*

Hola
Yo ando con diferentes grupos, uno de ellos esta compuesto en la mayoria de 29 (carbon, titanium, single speed) y todos son Hard tail. he notado que son rapidos y que pueden subir bien - A mi me gusta ir rapido y me gusta los lugares con obstaculos and drops- pero en las bajadas no los veo muy confidentes, hay que recordar que son hard tail y hay que tener diferentes skills para manejarlas en bajada. Es ahi donde amo mi full suspension, tal vez no sea tan "rapida" para subir pero en las bajadas es dode se ve la diferencia, creo que las 29 tienen sus ventajas dependiendo el terreno y las habilidades del usuario. Ya que al final todos llegamos al mismo punto, unos mas rapido en unas secciones y otros mas en otras, asi que depende que te guste, terreno, tus exigencias de comodidad, velocidad, y tus habilidades.

A veces los puntos de comparacion son muy relativos mientras una HT 29 puede pesar como 21 libras (19 si es single speed) una full suspension (con 120mm) 25-27 lb con buenos componentes, desde ahi ya estamos hablando de dos animales diferents los cuales no se comportaran igual aun con el mismo usuario.

Yo he probado las 29 HT y aunque se siente como aceleran, no me gusta la sensacion de la hard tail y aunque puedo ir mas rapido de lo que soy , prefiero sacrificar esa velocidad por la comodidad de la full suspension y la respuesta de la misma para terrenos tecnicos.

Aun no he probado las FS in 29 por que nadie de mi grupo tiene, dicen que no podrian cambiar la ligereza de su bici (ya que eso es como un punto de vanidad para muchos) y debo admitirlo tener una bici de 22 lbs es algo envidiable.

Estoy seguro que muchos estan pensando otros puntos de vista y que estaran acuerdo o desacuerdo con lo que he expresado y creo que esta bien ya que cada quien tienes su forma de andar y sus exigencias.

Saludos


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

twin said:


> Hola
> Yo ando con diferentes grupos, uno de ellos esta compuesto en la mayoria de 29 (carbon, titanium, single speed) y todos son Hard tail. he notado que son rapidos y que pueden subir bien - A mi me gusta ir rapido y me gusta los lugares con obstaculos and drops- pero en las bajadas no los veo muy confidentes, hay que recordar que son hard tail y hay que tener diferentes skills para manejarlas en bajada. Es ahi donde amo mi full suspension, tal vez no sea tan "rapida" para subir pero en las bajadas es dode se ve la diferencia, creo que las 29 tienen sus ventajas dependiendo el terreno y las habilidades del usuario. Ya que al final todos llegamos al mismo punto, unos mas rapido en unas secciones y otros mas en otras, asi que depende que te guste, terreno, tus exigencias de comodidad, velocidad, y tus habilidades.
> 
> A veces los puntos de comparacion son muy relativos mientras una HT 29 puede pesar como 21 libras (19 si es single speed) una full suspension (con 120mm) 25-27 lb con buenos componentes, desde ahi ya estamos hablando de dos animales diferents los cuales no se comportaran igual aun con el mismo usuario.
> ...


definitivamente para bajar rico y disfrutando me gusta mas la full susp, pero mientras mas uso la 29 me gusta el aspecto fisico de como se trasmite la potencia de las piernas a los cranks y de ahi a la llanta trasera, como dije me siento en una bici de ruta porque cuando la uso en la calle de verdad vuela sube todo y tambien en la montaña se siente muy bien en subidas, yo no creo tanto en que el peso de la bici sea un factor para que se maneje bien o mal, claro me refiero a algo normal, no vas a hacer una rodada que hay subidad,bajadas,singletracks,planos,en una bici de downhill,pero e probado bicis de carbon de amigos, si se sienten mas ligeras pero no te va a ser mejor bajando ni tecnicamente (que es la parte divertida), creo que hay personas que quieren que la bici haga todo el trabajo pesado que es la subida y ahi es cuando entra la condicion fisica de cada quien y donde no todos ponen mucha atencion y es lo mas importante,tipico me toca ver cada fin de semana a gente con sobrepeso o en su peso normal con falta de condicion en bicis de carbono caminando en las subidas,el mountain bike es muy fisico y se tiene que trabajar en eso,creo que es mejor bajar un poco de peso y/o dejar de fumar (conozco algunos) o tratar de mejorar la condicion fisica haciendo mas cardio a gastarte una lanota en tener la bici mas ligera de titanio o carbono, bueno solo mi punto de vista, pero ya que hablamos de pesos de bicis mi pitch pesa 14.200kg,stumpjumper por ahi de los 13kg y mi nueva 29 no es la mas ligera yo creo que como 11 y medio a 12kg.y si tuviera que escoger una de las tres me quedo con la mas pesada.saludos


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*sera la tendencia?*

No me extrania que te guste la 29 (es por eso que veo tantas 26 a la venta) y esta bien , creo que hay que romper los paradigmas que se tienen. Yo empiezo a ver eso poco a poco , mucha de la gente esta cambiando a 29 por varios factores pero pienso que es porque se han dado cuenta que su rendimiento es mejor, son mas veloces, pueden pasar los obstaculos mas facil y la sensacion es mucho mejor que una HT 26.

Me gustaria adquirir una nueva bici, y algo que me ha detenido, es que me gustaria probar una 29 in FS, sin embargo no soy el mejor candidato ya que estatura no es algo que me ayude mucho para esto, ando en lso 165 cm y hay muchas bicis que recomiendan que seas un poco mas alto para sus modelos (de hecho YETI ni siquiera maneja size "S" in their models) pero a todo se acostumbra uno asi que no creo que sea un impedimento (aunque parezca ninio en bici de panadero ..jajaja)

Espero que descubras mas cosas en tu 29 y compartas estas , pero seguramente ahora tendras nuevos puntos de polemica como , usar o no usar suspension, single speed, rigid fork, rigid carbon fork, aluminio or steel. Y caemos en lo mismo ..preferencias

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Cumpliendo con mi sana tarea de ser un alcahuete....

Niner Rip 9 Frame '10 at JensonUSA.com

A poco no esta sensual el desgraciado?


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Warp said:


> Cumpliendo con mi sana tarea de ser un alcahuete....
> 
> Niner Rip 9 Frame '10 at JensonUSA.com
> 
> A poco no esta sensual el desgraciado?


*****
Hey ..
Check tis out

ASR5 Carbon XO the whole bike USD 3,700 I tinking to buy this man I love it, But I want it with 120mm of travel.
2011 Yeti ASR5 Carbon/SRAM X0 Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist

**** this one $1,600 for the whole bike ( the components are ok ) man I reaaly thinking in this one the price is amazing.

Niner Rip 9 Full suspension 29er - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

so 26 YETY or 29 NINER ....

I need more money hahah


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Warp said:


> Cumpliendo con mi sana tarea de ser un alcahuete....
> 
> Niner Rip 9 Frame '10 at JensonUSA.com
> 
> A poco no esta sensual el desgraciado?


creo que en full susp me sigo quedando con mis 26s por ahora, hardtail solo 29, me atrevo a decir que la hardtail 26 esta destinada a desaparecer.


----------



## fran1981 (Jan 19, 2009)

brunomu said:


> creo que en full susp me sigo quedando con mis 26s por ahora, hardtail solo 29, me atrevo a decir que la hardtail 26 esta destinada a desaparecer.


yo tambien pienso lo mismo!


----------

